# more babies..



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

so my female sunburst platy is in the process of labor i noticed one fry at about 11pm last night then when i woke up at 8 still nothing. but in the last 3 hours she has dropped two more. she is the stubborn one from before. so i shut the tank light off to calm her down some and now i gotta go to work. maybe i'll have another batch of 36. ha i'll keep ya posted


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

coool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

congrats again, 4 of my female guppies are on their way and i put them in their own tank (lots of plants too) so i am hoping for some, but hopefully it will happen after the move


----------

